# Anyone Get the Early Muzzleload Hunt?



## autopartman (Jun 4, 2005)

Anyone Get an Early Muzzleload Hunt?

My father and I were drawn for the Wildcat Hollow early muzzleload hunt. I never hunted this area before. Any information on this area, like where to start scouting, deer sightings, past kills, ... would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Got pulled for Saltfork.Don,t know anything about wildcat Hollow.some info on Ohiosportsman.com.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

I drawed saltfork as well for the 24th. thru the 29.doe only.if i find any info on these to places i`ll pass it along.

good luck guys.

Bub


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I was lucky enough to get drawn for Salt Fork! Looking forward to using my brothers muzzleloader on a nice fat doe!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Crawl- you going for the entire week?i think it`d be nice if we all could meet up some where there to put a few faces with the names.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Drew Plumbrook 2 Yrs Ago..deer Everywhere.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Autopartman, I was drawn for the wildcat hunt also. I've been trying to get info also but no one is talking yet. I did find a nice map on Ohiodnr pages. They have camping there but its primitive and first come basis.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

My wife was chosen for Salt Fork, but I was not. Never been there before but am planning on going up and scouting in a couple of weeks for her. If anyone could pass on any information I would be really appreciative. Will openly share all I can find as well.

Thanks
--Coach


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

BubbaHunter- No, I think that I'm going to rent a cabin there friday and saturday and just hunt on those two days. I bowhunt also, so that's the reason I won't be going all week.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

i think i`m gonna hunt the first 2 days and if i dont score i`ll be back friday morning.good luck to everyone that got a draw.

Bub


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Me and three buddies from work got picked for the salt fork hunt. Just wondering if they will handle it like the other controlled hunts or will they just open the whole area up for people with a permit??? Plan on going down soon to scope it out and shoot some targets at the range. Any takers on a Saturday tromp threw the woods???? I'm thinking about sept. 24th for a walk about.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Have Gotten Drawn For Salt Fork Hunts An The Arsenal Hunts Also..the Arsenal Has Really Gotten Down Hill..i Have Been There Twice Without Even Seeing A Deer..the Salt Fork Hunts Are The Opposit With Deer Everywhere...


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I got drawn to hunt The Wilds down outside of Cumberland. I used to do a lot of fishing down around the AEP ponds down there but don't know anything about The Wilds except they say there are some trophies down there!

Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------

